# Grinding rock bowl



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2019)

This is my newest find worth sharing. Pretty neat. Will wash up later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice metate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m sure the Mano is close by covered. 
Can u imagine all the grain that was ground on it.


----------



## machinegun (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice Find


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 3, 2019)

Pretty Rock ! Be good for keeping a barn door open.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 3, 2019)

I know very little about artifacts.

I have a simple question and by NO means knocking your find.

I'd just like to ask how can you tell that the rock got that bowl shape depression in it came from Injun's. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I know very little about artifacts.
> 
> I have a simple question and by NO means knocking your find.
> 
> I'd just like to ask how can you tell that the rock got that bowl shape depression in it came from Injun's. ?


That rock is heavy. And very hard. If u was to see it. You could tell where they ground using it. Like a lot. I need to wash it up. 
I know your just asking to find out as well.


----------



## antharper (Oct 4, 2019)

Nice find , your tractor find it for u ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2019)

antharper said:


> Nice find , your tractor find it for u ?


No. It’s where I use to park my 4 wheeler or truck at as I get on the place. 
But...... I didn’t use that road one year cause of reasons. 
Now the bunch that the road goes through to mine decided to put a feed very close to that spot with a ground blind facing down to me. 
Otherwise when they shoot a deer there. The bullet comes onto my place. 
I have another road to there for a four wheeler. 
Anyway it was where I park it & can get shot now. ?
If they had put the stand a hundred yards up in the curve the bullet would stay on there’s. 
But then they wouldn’t be drawing the deer from the big creek on my place? as they are thinking. 
Anyway it will work out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m sure the Mano is close by covered.
> Can u imagine all the grain that was ground on it.




It should be close by, and worth looking for. Yea, that thing has seen a lot of hickory nuts, acorns, corn, and walnuts, I imagine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It should be close by, and worth looking for. Yea, that thing has seen a lot of hickory nuts, acorns, corn, and walnuts, I imagine.


We found a point this afternoon that was used for fleshing. I’ll post a pic later.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 5, 2019)

Awesome find Kenny


----------



## Willjo (Oct 8, 2019)

That was a heavy duty stone, they could have ground on that one for many more years. Nice find


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 16, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> This is my newest find worth sharing. Pretty neat. Will wash up later. View attachment 985370View attachment 985371




Nice find. Do you have an updated picture of them cleaned up?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Nice find. Do you have an updated picture of them cleaned up?


No but I will now that you asked.


----------



## GLS (Oct 16, 2019)

Those mortars are great finds.  An old friend in Screven County who has lived on his family land  for 75 years finally turned over a large rock that had been in place for as long as he could remember near where he kept his boat on one of his ponds.  The rock now sits on his fire place with other artifacts found on his property.  It is the best mortar found on his farm among several he has found on his farm.  Gil


----------



## Sixes (Oct 16, 2019)

I know where there is a big one, but we always thought it might sink the jonboat we were in if we tried to get it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 16, 2019)

If you have to get to it in a jonboat be careful, it could easily be illegal to mess with it.


----------



## Sixes (Oct 16, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> If you have to get to it in a jonboat be careful, it could easily be illegal to mess with it.


That is another reason that it remains.

Even though that is one of the most ridiculous laws on the books


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2019)

Sixes said:


> That is another reason that it remains.
> 
> Even though that is one of the most ridiculous laws on the books




I agree. Any artifact in a river or creek is no longer in context.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 16, 2019)

I agree as well and when I was a kid Clarks Hill was a gold mine for lots of folks when the water was down.


----------



## Sixes (Oct 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Any artifact in a river or creek is no longer in context.



Even if it was, you know as well as I do that a group of archeologists would box it all up and put it in a warehouse for a few years where it would either be forgotten, stolen or thrown away.

Unless it is an extremely rare site, I had just as soon see a collector end up with the artifacts than the state.

I also don't understand how something paid for with taxpayer money doesn't belong to the taxpayer


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2019)

Sixes said:


> Even if it was, you know as well as I do that a group of archeologists would box it all up and put it in a warehouse for a few years where it would either be forgotten, stolen or thrown away.
> 
> Unless it is an extremely rare site, I had just as soon see a collector end up with the artifacts than the state.
> 
> I also don't understand how something paid for with taxpayer money doesn't belong to the taxpayer




Yep, I`ve heard too many horror stories about collections.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2019)

I’ve seen the collections at a state bBuilding. Some are in view to be seen. Others in boxes on selfs. Categorized


----------



## Sixes (Oct 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`ve heard too many horror stories about collections.


My deceased cousin had to get a lawyer and a lawsuit involved to get back a piece that he "loaned" out, still took about 10 years to get it back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2019)

I’ve also seen the best private collection in this area. 
Astronomical


----------



## Sixes (Oct 16, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I’ve seen the collections at a state bBuilding. Some are in view to be seen. Others in boxes on selfs. Categorized


Yeah, and other boxes missing in action.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2019)

Sixes said:


> Yeah, and other boxes missing in action.


Not the broken up stuff. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2019)

All the things I seen that’s locked up to where you have to have  security clearances and sign in and be escorted. 
It was truly a priceless area.


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 19, 2019)

Boondocks said:


> Pretty Rock ! Be good for keeping a barn door open.


Oh I've found a bunch of them...


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 19, 2019)

bigewalksalone said:


> Oh I've found a bunch of them...


Barn doors !


----------



## bigewalksalone (Oct 19, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Barn doors !


Them too!!


----------

